# Rabbit Eating but lethargic



## OliverBun (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, but could really use some quick advice.
I have a 9 1/2 year old dwarf rabbit named Oliver. We went to the vet last Thursday due to some strange "cramps" in his back legs. He had a complete checkup and blood work and everything looks great with him. My vet thinks there's may be something neurological going on with him, but I think his leg thing is just his arthritis.
Anyway, the reason for my post is this: Since Friday afternoon (and it is now Sunday morning), Oliver has been quite lethargic. He was eating a bit less on Friday but since then his normal diet has resumed. He is also pooping just fine. But I'm worried because all he wants to do is sleep--all through the day and the evening, when he usually hops around and is interested in playing. He doesn't seem to be in distress--he is purring and his stomach is not enlarged and he still seems interested in his surroundings. So he will hop a bit to chase our dog, but not nearly as much as normal.
Could this still be gas? Is this the end of his life?
I'm losing my mind.


----------



## JBun (Dec 7, 2014)

It doesn't sound like gas since he is eating and pooping normally now. It's hard to know if there may be some hidden illness causing the lethargy. I have a 9 yr. old rabbit as well, and she sleeps quite a bit now and isn't terribly active anymore, but this is something that has gradually occurred as she's aged, and isn't a sudden change.

Were xrays done as well? If not, you could have them done, but you also need to consider if it is worth putting your bun through the stress of doing it, as well as the possibility of needing a GA to have them done since this is much higher risk in an older bun. Though the added benefit of xrays would be that they could also help verify if arthritis is the cause of the back leg problems and the extent. It would be deciding if any possible benefits of having this done, would outweigh the risks. If this is quite unusual behavior for your bun and this is just something that has suddenly happened and may not just be the gradual decline of old age, then it may be worth exploring further to see what might be going on in case it is a treatable condition. It could be something like a heart issue, that could be easily treated with medication. But if a GA is needed for any further testing, I'm not sure I would do it if in your position.

Did the vet happen to put your bun on some metacam for the suspected arthritis issues? If not, it may be worth giving that a try first, in case the lethargy is just due to arthritis pain. Make sure the vet is giving a decent dose(usually around 0.3-0.6mg/kg, since many vets aren't terribly knowledgeable about rabbits and tend to underdose the metacam.
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Chem/ChComplex/Meloxicam.htm


----------



## OliverBun (Dec 7, 2014)

He has been on metacam for the past 6 months for arthritis.
He's generally very good with the vet and has had xrays in the past with no GA. He seems so content right now--eating, pooping, still interested in what's happening around him and purring. I don't understand why he would seem happy if he were ill.
I'll call the vet again tomorrow morning and hopefully they will see him again and I could get some advice.


----------



## JBun (Dec 7, 2014)

Some health problems can cause fatigue and not pain, so that may be why he would still be eating and not acting like he is in pain but also not acting like his usual self. If you can get xrays done without putting him though a GA, then that may be a good next step if you feel concerned about his current behavior and feel like there may still be something wrong with him. With a sudden change of behavior occurring as opposed to just a gradual decline, I would be more inclined to think that the lethargy is health related, rather than just due to old age.


----------

